# please help identify



## Saphira2021 (Jul 15, 2013)

i would appreciate if someone could help me identify this please

plants are 1.5-2 feet tall. grow in a back yard of suburban home in Central NJ

thank you for your help


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty tiny pictures. Can you make them larger?


----------



## Saphira2021 (Jul 15, 2013)

i will have to do this from home. seem to be unable to upload from my phone. pictures must be too large. will do tonight


----------



## Saphira2021 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are the pictures


----------



## Saphira2021 (Jul 15, 2013)

One more


----------



## Saphira2021 (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure why picture above is sideways. Also can't attach more than one picture in post. Last one. Thank u


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Goldenrod.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Agree. Goldenrod.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

And a nice, healthy patch of poison ivy, tread carefully


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like goldenrod and poison ivy to me too.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

It can make some great honey in the fall.


----------

